# Stubblefield Crappie and LMB



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I could not stand it anymore, I had to take the jet drive john boat out today. i found an old trolling motor i had in the barn and put it on the boat. Let me start out by saying does anybody want to buy a 1997 champion bass boat, just kidding i cant sell it. I launch the boat and headed up river, on the way I saw shad jump, I put the trolling motor down and started fishing. On the second cast i thought i was hung up, it was a nice size crappie, I caught one more after that. I had not gone very far and wanted to run the boat, so i started the motor. I went up the river channel as far as i could go maybe 1/2 mile, there was a tree across the river that no boat can get past right now. Note to self, chain saw in boat, does any body know about the laws of having a chain saw in your boat in the National Forrest. The water was really off color, the further up you went, the water up from the bridge all the way to the lake looks great. On my way back i stopped and caught 2 more crappie and some throw backs, I then went all the way to the lake. The lake is really low, I came up on some older gentlemen that had there motor out of the water and had used there trolling motor to get were they were. I came up on them about 2 miles an hour, I turned my motor off and coasted past them and asked if they were doing any good, they said they had not caught anything. I started my motor and started to take off, the oldest gentleman said you better slow down, there are alot of stumps out here. I just said I will be careful, I went all the way out into the stump field on the lake, the water was so clear I could see carp swiming away from the boat. I ended up grounded on a sand bar. The boat has a poling pole that came with it, so it was really easy to get off the bar and get going again. On my way back I saw something bigger than a crappie chasing shad, I had a bait caster with me with a white spinner bait on it, caught a nice bass and had one more spit the bait at the boat. When I got back to the bridge there was a couple, he is a 2cooler I can't remember his name, because I am getting old. They asked me if I wanted the 1 crappie they had caught, I told them why don't you just take the 4 i caught and you will have a meal. There is no white bass up there at all, the crappie bite is ok not great, the boat was great, it went right over stumps, and if the motor hit a stump it just flipped up and kept on going. Sorry about the long post.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some of that water looks real muddy... The launch looks really low.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like the boat is all you thought it would be. Very nice!
Great day on the water.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Nice pics Roadie, glad you were able to have some fun with your new boat


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Good report Roadie, glad you got to get the new jonboat wet!

-LP


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report,the water looks low.

Matt


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

Been fishing at Stubblefield since I was 5 or 6 years old (40 now). Thanks for the pics and the report.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats awesome that the boat met and sounds like exceeded your expectations. That water was really off color from the looks of it. WTG


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

You gotta love not worrying about stumps!!!!! That's like not worrying about the IRS.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> You gotta love not worrying about stumps!!!!! That's like not worrying about the IRS.


The first 2 or 3 stumps I went over made me nervous, but the more you go over and realize that it does not hurt anything, the more comfortable you get.
And when you get in real shallow water if you push down on the tiller and lift the motor a little bit, It will not spit out sand or mud it just keeps going. When you go over a log or a stump it is not like a v bottom, and does not pitch you to one side or the other. The tiller is so long that you have to stand up to drive it, but thats ok you can see things that are coming up or how deep the water is. I love this boat, and the fact that it caught fish the first time out makes it even better.


----------



## TexAg0308 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the Crappie bud!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

TexAg0308 said:


> Thanks for the Crappie bud!!!


No problem, glad I could help you out with a good meal of crappie. Sorry I could not remember your 2cooler name, its all those numbers and my memory is not what it used to be. It was nice to meet you and hope to see you out on the water again.


----------



## dmzap (Dec 14, 2010)

Great report. Can;t wait for those whites!


----------

